# USA Human Rights



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Every one !!

I don't know I am on right platform to ask this question or not but I feel like I must ask may be I got good advice from you people..

*Background:*


I am Pakistani National married with a a girl who is USA green card holder and got EU citizenship as well. our relation in almost now 9 years and we married last year May 2014 in court marriage Pakistan. as this marriage is court marriage and her family was not happy with this marriage. but after marriage my in laws get agree that they gonna arrange a marriage ceremony and then they will do it properly so every one can involve. so I send my wife back to USA but after this its up to 10 months now they just trying to make me fool and they don't even want to send her back. as we already marriage and she want to come here and live with me but her parents are not allowing her she is very upset. she can't go out side with out her family. 

my question is that which plat form is best to raise this issue and I can get my wife back.

I talk to USA embassy in Pakistan Karachi, and they very miss behaved with me and insult me when I share this issue with them and they said that I am not allowed to ask here and I have wasted there time and that was really very awkward moment for me that I can't raise my issue in front of USA embassy.

If any one advice me regarding this issue that would be very help full for me.



Please have a look on my request and give me some guidelines.

regards

fasi


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand the issue. If your wife wishes to rejoin you in a particular place, she will, provided she legally can. If she doesn't, she won't. It's her decision to make -- and re-make every day, for that matter. Of course you can and should offer financial support (for example, buy her a plane ticket) and immigration help (for example, your sponsorship of her visa, as applicable). Love, affection, and respect certainly wouldn't hurt either.

Her family may have _influence_ over her decision, even considerable influence, but she's an adult (I assume) with free will. I assume they're not holding her in a dungeon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What does your wife want to do?

Jo xxx


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

If your wife is over 18 she is free in the US to do and go where she wants 
her parent cannot stop her 

The US consulate of course cannot help you ... you wife is American ..she has free will 
something she cannot have in Pakistan 

there is no platform to help you its a private matter 
and pergaps its she that does not wish to be a chattel


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> If your wife is over 18 she is free in the US to do and go where she wants
> her parent cannot stop her
> 
> The US consulate of course cannot help you ... you wife is American ..she has free will
> ...


Hi Davis

thanks for your reply. actually she wanted to join me as we did court marriage so her family was not agree before but we did with our own court marriage then her family agreed on one thing that I she came back USA then they will arrange marriage ceremony and send he back. but this was a trick to get back her home usa. now she is very tensed and she don't allowed to go out side with out her family. I know she have rights but the problem is that her family is stopping to use her rights. she wants to live with me. and thats why I am raising the issue but I am not getting any direction how to do.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Davis
> 
> thanks for your reply. actually she wanted to join me as we did court marriage so her family was not agree before but we did with our own court marriage then her family agreed on one thing that I she came back USA then they will arrange marriage ceremony and send he back. but this was a trick to get back her home usa. now she is very tensed and she don't allowed to go out side with out her family. I know she have rights but the problem is that her family is stopping to use her rights. she wants to live with me. and thats why I am raising the issue but I am not getting any direction how to do.


If she really is being held against her will by her parents, then the police should be involved. However, how do you know for sure???? Do you speak to her?

Jo xxx


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> What does your wife want to do?
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jojo thanks for your asking,

she wants to live with me. we did court marriage against her family because her family was not giving her right to do marriage with me. that's why we did our own and she came Pakistan. but after that her parents realize that we did marriage and in relatives its break down there respect so they made a trick and told her that if she came back to USA then they will arrange a marriage ceremony and send her back. we admitted this advise and thought they are parents and they are not lying but after that they stop her and its now 10 months she want to come we talk every day . but her family not allowing her to come back. even she can't move out side with out her parents. as they think may be she go again and join with me. so that's the problem how to resolve and where to raise this issue.

I hope you understand ..


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> If she really is being held against her will by her parents, then the police should be involved. However, how do you know for sure???? Do you speak to her?
> 
> Jo xxx


yes we are in contact every day even she just talk to me 2 hours before and she is very upset. I told her that her parents not allowing her to come back then after 1 week I will involved police in this matter.

I respect her parents feelings but I guess her parents are not respecting her daughters feelings.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fasi25 said:


> yes we are in contact every day even she just talk to me 2 hours before and she is very upset. I told her that her parents not allowing her to come back then after 1 week I will involved police in this matter.
> 
> I respect her parents feelings but I guess her parents are not respecting her daughters feelings.


She needs to involve the police if she is being held captive, as she is the one who has the alleged problem, not you since you're not in the country 

Jo xxx


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> I'm not sure I understand the issue. If your wife wishes to rejoin you in a particular place, she will, provided she legally can. If she doesn't, she won't. It's her decision to make -- and re-make every day, for that matter. Of course you can and should offer financial support (for example, buy her a plane ticket) and immigration help (for example, your sponsorship of her visa, as applicable). Love, affection, and respect certainly wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Her family may have _influence_ over her decision, even considerable influence, but she's an adult (I assume) with free will. I assume they're not holding her in a dungeon.


Hi BBC

i am really sorry if you not understand my issue as my english is not that good.

she is my wife and her parents are holding her at home and she is very tensed now what to do. as she have not free rights to move from her home thats the main problem as her family think that may be she go back to Pakistan and join me. as she wants to.


you can see other message I replied to jojo and davis hope this will help more.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fasi25 said:


> Hi jojo thanks for your asking,
> 
> she wants to live with me. we did court marriage against her family because her family was not giving her right to do marriage with me. that's why we did our own and she came Pakistan. but after that her parents realize that we did marriage and in relatives its break down there respect so they made a trick and told her that if she came back to USA then they will arrange a marriage ceremony and send her back. we admitted this advise and thought they are parents and they are not lying but after that they stop her and its now 10 months she want to come we talk every day . but her family not allowing her to come back. even she can't move out side with out her parents. as they think may be she go again and join with me. so that's the problem how to resolve and where to raise this issue.
> 
> I hope you understand ..


as has already been said - if she wants to leave she can - if they stop her then _she _can call the police

she's an adult with free will - she doesn't need you to do it for her


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> She needs to involve the police if she is being held captive, as she is the one who has the alleged problem, not you since you're not in the country
> 
> Jo xxx


yea thats right. that's the main problem that she have no rights from her home. well 

thanks for your suggestion as I am also thinking the same thing. as we don't wanted that any thing bad happen but I think if her parents not gonna agree then we have to involve police in this case now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fasi25 said:


> yea thats right. that's the main problem that she have no rights from her home. well
> 
> thanks for your suggestion as I am also thinking the same thing. as we don't wanted that any thing bad happen but I think if her parents not gonna agree then we have to involve police in this case now.


She has rights in her home unless she has been kidnapped and that is a serious offence. The fact she is able to speak freely with you suggests that she could just as easily have called the police - or even alerted local friends that she is in trouble. 

Its a newsworthy crime in the USA if someone is held hostage or against their will, even by their parents if they are over the age of consent 

Jo xxx


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

how old is your wife and in what State is she living


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> She has rights in her home unless she has been kidnapped and that is a serious offence. The fact she is able to speak freely with you suggests that she could just as easily have called the police - or even alerted local friends that she is in trouble.
> 
> Its a newsworthy crime in the USA if someone is held hostage or against their will, even by their parents if they are over the age of consent
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks jojo,

your advise give me more understanding for how to resolve this issue. I will update you after the progress. 

many thanks every one


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> how old is your wife and in what State is she living


She is 24 years old and she lives in Texas, 

and we plan to move In UK on EEA-FP.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

At age 24 she's an adult in every U.S. state.

While we're mentioning unusual possibilities (for example, the crime of kidnapping), it is _theoretically_ possible for an individual to be declared legally incompetent and entrusted to the care of a guardian, such as a parent. A court has to do that. Someone with a very serious mental impairment might end up in that category. In that rare case she could legally be restrained from running off to a foreign country. In certain cases law enforcement has the power to restrict her movement.

Back to reality, though, it sure sounds like she either hasn't decided to depart (for whatever reasons, for example the high emotional and even financial cost of angering a family member) or has decided but hasn't broken the bad news to you yet. In either case, it's her decision.

I was a bit old fashioned and asked my (then future) wife's parents for permission (or "permission") to marry her. At the time it was a bit of a joke, but now, upon reflection, maybe not!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, maybe more importantly, what nationality is your wife? If she holds a green card, she obviously is not a US citizen, which explains why the US Consulate can't really do anything.

I take it that her parents are also green card holders. And that it's primarily a cultural thing that she feels she can not go against their wishes. In the US, as an adult, she has every right to simply leave her parents' house, get on a plane and return to you in Pakistan (as long as she has the appropriate visa and/or passport). If she feels her personal safety is in jeopardy if she does so, she should find a women's shelter in the area and contact them for assistance in getting out of her parents' house where they can't reach her.

Or, since you mentioned your plans to go with her to the UK on an EEA FP, perhaps she has a European nationality. In that event, she could try contacting that Consulate in the US to see if they can help her. It may be easier for her to go on ahead to the UK and then have you join her there (assuming you're the one for whom the FP is needed).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

OP's wife is 24, resident in Texas, communicates with him at length on a regular basis. Assuming her family is really restricting her movements - why does she not contact local law enforcement?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I fear that everyone may be missing an important fact here: what is the wife's original nationality/religious and cultural background? The original post says she is a, "USA green card holder and got EU citizenship" but she could easily be of Pakistani or other middle-Eastern descent.

Yes, in the US she is an adult and has the right to do as she pleases, but her parents (and brothers?) may have far more control over her actions than is being assumed in this thread.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

accbgb said:


> I fear that everyone may be missing an important fact here: what is the wife's original nationality/religious and cultural background? The original post says she is a, "USA green card holder and got EU citizenship" but she could easily be of Pakistani or other middle-Eastern descent.
> 
> Yes, in the US she is an adult and has the right to do as she pleases, but her parents (and brothers?) may have far more control over her actions than is being assumed in this thread.


The decision is her's. She apparently left the U.S. and got married. There is more to this story.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> The decision is her's. She apparently left the U.S. and got married. There is more to this story.


Pretty much my thought. Though I'd go to a women's shelter before I'd contact the local law enforcement if the family really is the source of the restrictions on her actions. I know too many law enforcement folks back in the States with real horror stories about "domestic disturbances" and other inter-family issues like this. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, maybe more importantly, what nationality is your wife? If she holds a green card, she obviously is not a US citizen, which explains why the US Consulate can't really do anything.
> 
> I take it that her parents are also green card holders. And that it's primarily a cultural thing that she feels she can not go against their wishes. In the US, as an adult, she has every right to simply leave her parents' house, get on a plane and return to you in Pakistan (as long as she has the appropriate visa and/or passport). If she feels her personal safety is in jeopardy if she does so, she should find a women's shelter in the area and contact them for assistance in getting out of her parents' house where they can't reach her.
> 
> ...


Hello Bev

yes you are right she is green card holder and in May 2015 she is going to apply for citizen ship, her family is also on green card. and I am her husband as we got married in may 2014 without her parents knowledge and after that they agreed on our marriage but they wanted her to come back USA and then they will arrange a marriage ceremony in Pakistan and every thing will goes perfect as in our society court marriage not feel good, and our parents mostly decide where to marry and we did against our family will. but after marriage they get agree. but when my wife went back to America they just trying to not send her back in Pakistan. so she is upset. we both decided to settle in UK.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

accbgb said:


> I fear that everyone may be missing an important fact here: what is the wife's original nationality/religious and cultural background? The original post says she is a, "USA green card holder and got EU citizenship" but she could easily be of Pakistani or other middle-Eastern descent.
> 
> Yes, in the US she is an adult and has the right to do as she pleases, but her parents (and brothers?) may have far more control over her actions than is being assumed in this thread.


Hi accbgb

good point raise from your side I can mention more details here.

She is from Pakistan then she stayed in Itali and got the citizen ship from Itali. she went USA in 2010 and now she is going to apply for her citizen ship in 2015 May. we are in relation since 2006 and spend my 5 years in United kingdom. as the long relation we decided to get married. yes we are Muslim and in Muslim's there is some society and cultural limitations which we have to follow. but there is one major point we did marriage against her family acceptance that's why but after marriage they get agree and said to her that if she come back to USA then they will arrange a marriage ceremony in Pakistan so every one in relatives think that this marriage is happen with family approves. but when she came back to USA its 10 month now they all like yes we going to marry we coming in this month this day its 10 months now and nothing is happened and my wife is very tensed. As we don't want it that we go through police complain but as till now there is no result coming so that's why I came here to ask your good advice which do not damage our relation and her family life in USA.

just a question come in my mind

her citizen ship is on way in may 2015. if she came Pakistan in next month and for citizen ship she go back USA in july, august, or september 2015 is that gonna be effect on the citizen ship process. ? (and how long passport take to arrive at home)


thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

fasi25 said:


> Hi accbgb
> 
> good point raise from your side I can mention more details here.
> 
> ...


She cannot leave the house but fly to Pakistan?

Residence requirements
Continuous Residence and Physical Presence Requirements for Naturalization | USCIS


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

twostep said:


> She cannot leave the house but fly to Pakistan?
> 
> Residence requirements
> Continuous Residence and Physical Presence Requirements for Naturalization | USCIS


yes when she fly her parents do not know about it and she came Pakistan then they get to know we did court marriage which her parents do not like it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

fasi25 said:


> Hi accbgb
> 
> good point raise from your side I can mention more details here.
> 
> ...


Why are you asking questions about IF she flies to Pakistan next month would this affect her naturalisation; and how long would a passport take to arrive at home? (Surely she already has passport since she flew to Pakistan when you originally got married)

You have already said she cannot return to Pakistan because she is kept at home by her parents. So flying to Pakistan next month is totally unrealistic isn't it?

Instead of asking inane questions, why don't you man up and fly to US and confront her/parents/family. At that point if the authorities have to be called in you can do so.

She appears to have had to go through all the anguish of this relationship, so its about time you acted like a husband and join her in the US to sort out this problem.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Crawford said:


> Why are you asking questions about IF she flies to Pakistan next month would this affect her naturalisation; and how long would a passport take to arrive at home? (Surely she already has passport since she flew to Pakistan when you originally got married)
> 
> You have already said she cannot return to Pakistan because she is kept at home by her parents. So flying to Pakistan next month is totally unrealistic isn't it?
> 
> ...


There seems to be a general lack of empathy and understanding in this thread. 

It's not at all a simple thing for a Pakistani citizen to simply get on a plane and fly to the US. For one thing, visas can take months to acquire, cost a fair amount of money (160US$ in a country where the average monthly salary is just 255US$), and are very likely to be denied outright. Nonimmigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

accbgb said:


> There seems to be a general lack of empathy and understanding in this thread.
> 
> It's not at all a simple thing for a Pakistani citizen to simply get on a plane and fly to the US. For one thing, visas can take months to acquire, cost a fair amount of money (160US$ in a country where the average monthly salary is just 255US$), and are very likely to be denied outright. Nonimmigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States Islamabad, Pakistan


mmmmm..... you think so?

Here we have a guy who has apparently spent 5 years in the UK, so no, don't think he is a poor Pakistani earning a monthly salary of 255 US dollars; has been in a relationship, for 9 years with girl who lives with her parent in the US (she is only 24 now); marries her without her parents permission while she is visiting him in Pakistan (which he knew would be a huge non-no); and is now suprised/horrified that when she returned to the US (really?, why would you return to the US to parents who you know are against the marriage?) she does not/cannot return. Why not stay in Pakistan and get on with married life?

Really obnoxious way he keeps saying "they won't send her back". What is she, a parcel? 

...... and this brings up the question that if she is so dependent on her parents and is not a young woman with her own life, why her parent would have allowed her to go to Pakistan to visit this guy in the first place?

Sceptic that I am ......


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crawford said:


> Why are you asking questions about IF she flies to Pakistan next month would this affect her naturalisation; and how long would a passport take to arrive at home? (Surely she already has passport since she flew to Pakistan when you originally got married)
> 
> You have already said she cannot return to Pakistan because she is kept at home by her parents. So flying to Pakistan next month is totally unrealistic isn't it?
> 
> ...


Hi Crawford,

Thanks for your reply and concerns sorry if you miss understand some thing.

1- first of all her parents know about it that they are in USA if they do every thing harshly and openly they can face the jail. so they didn't said to me that they not gonna send her , they told me that they gonna send her but since 10 months now they just making me fool talking this way so I can pissed off and left her, which i am not gonna do.

2- She flies to Pakistan next month, it means I am going to take strict action now and I told my wife that if her parents not gonna agree then I will or she will complain to the police which make big troubles for them i guess.

3- she got a Green card and her nationality is due in May 2015 so she is going to apply for passport (USA Passport) yes she got Pakistani passport that why she can come Pakistan. her parent actually now again add new thing that they gonna send her after may as her nationality application is due in May 2015. so my question was if I call her in march 2015 and start my relation to live together and if she apply for USA nationality like july or August is that gonna be bad effect on her USA nationality process.

4- If I am going to apply for USA visa I wont get visa easily as it takes long time. and on what basis i have to apply. if you say spouse visa then its gonna take long time and I already waste time on her parents request.

If you have any idea on applying fast visa process for USA would be more easy for me to get the visa and take my wife back from USA.


I hope this will help.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Crawford said:


> mmmmm..... you think so?
> 
> Here we have a guy who has apparently spent 5 years in the UK, so no, don't think he is a poor Pakistani earning a monthly salary of 255 US dollars; has been in a relationship, for 9 years with girl who lives with her parent in the US (she is only 24 now); marries her without her parents permission while she is visiting him in Pakistan (which he knew would be a huge non-no); and is now suprised/horrified that when she returned to the US (really?, why would you return to the US to parents who you know are against the marriage?) she does not/cannot return. Why not stay in Pakistan and get on with married life?
> 
> ...


Sorry Crawford for my communications skills,

She came in USA in 2010 basically she is on green card.

she is not a parcel when she came for marriage in Pakistan we plane this trip without her family know. on her last university paper she straight go on airport we already booked a air ticket for Pakistan, as her parents doesn't know about it. when she didn't came home then her parents call her then she replied that she is going Pakistan at that time she was on Newyork airport. we did court marriage against her parents will. but after marriage her parents get agree that they are going arrange a marriage ceremony as in our society court marriage is not good way to spend life. so after her parents confirmation we decided that she go back to home and then we will marriage by family way as we already marriage and she is my wife so they can't do any thing (as what we thought) and her parents just wanted to arrange function so relatives got to know that this marriage is done by both families wish, but the situation is change now, we tried to safe her parents respect but after 10 months we get to know that it was just a trick to get her back USA.

I hope this will help


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

She is an adult. Living in a country where she is a free person able to do as she wishes within the boundaries of American laws. 

If she wants to come to you and start a married life she will. If she does not she wont. 

Highly unlikely she is going anywhere either way until her citizenship is granted or she wont qualify for it. 

Move on with your life.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Fasi, the next step is up to your wife. She's an adult, and if she indeed wants to stay in the US until she gets her US citizenship, that's her decision. (You realize, of course, that she's signing up to file US tax returns for the rest of her life, no matter where she lives.)

Once she has her nationality (if that's what she wants), she's perfectly free to fly to Pakistan, or on to London, where you can join her once you get your EEA FP. If she's not willing to defy her parents, that's a personal problem between you and her that you need to work out. But I'm not sure there's much anyone here on the forum can do for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Crawford said:


> What is she, a parcel?


Exactly. Crawford makes a good point, again. She is an adult with her own free will. If she values being with her family more than being with her new husband, for whatever reason(s), *then so be it*. That may be painful, unfortunate, etc., but she's the only one who ought to be deciding.

Or she decides to move to the U.K. Or she says, "To hell with all of you" and moves to...French Guiana. Or Rhode Island. Whatever her decision, it's her decision, at least where she is now and in almost every other country. (Saudi Arabia excepted, perhaps.)

She's not a pet, parcel, or plant. She's an adult woman. I recommend treating her that way, with love, support, and above all respect.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

some background from one of the OPs previous threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...eea-family-permit-appeal-new-application.html

Jo xxx


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

jojo said:


> some background from one of the OPs previous threads
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...eea-family-permit-appeal-new-application.html
> 
> Jo xxx


yes jojo

this is applied for EEA-FP by me as me and my wife decided to spend our life in UK thats why.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know much about how the EEA FP works in the UK, but there is something similar here in France. To secure a resident permit for a non-EU spouse, the EU spouse here must first prove that they are established in France. That means a job, or retired or a student, and that the EU spouse has a place for the two of them to live.

It sounds like you may have applied before your wife moved to the UK (since she's apparently still resident in the US while awaiting her citizenship). But the fact remains that she needs to move to the UK (possibly ahead of you) in order to have a case for the EEA permit, or so I suspect.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

fasi25 said:


> yes jojo
> 
> this is applied for EEA-FP by me as me and my wife decided to spend our life in UK thats why.


 Which you cant do without your 'wife'. Looks like the home office may have been right in their assessment.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> Which you cant do without your 'wife'. Looks like the home office may have been right in their assessment.


Well what you can assume I can't stop any one to think any thing. as If you read this whole thread then you can realize that her parents where told me that they are going to send her in the end of Feb 2015. but as I mention before they keep changing their statements. 

for EEA-FP assessment I got all the prove as jrge describe in the other thread. and I already mention over there what was the problem as I didn't submit my pictures with my wife.

Not all the assessment are correct done by UK consulate. 

fasi


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There are too many contradictions in this story. Not to mention that Op apparently has not informed himself about US naturalization requirements or UK requirements for non-EU spouses. 
What does this have to do with human rights in the US?


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> I don't know much about how the EEA FP works in the UK, but there is something similar here in France. To secure a resident permit for a non-EU spouse, the EU spouse here must first prove that they are established in France. That means a job, or retired or a student, and that the EU spouse has a place for the two of them to live.
> 
> It sounds like you may have applied before your wife moved to the UK (since she's apparently still resident in the US while awaiting her citizenship). But the fact remains that she needs to move to the UK (possibly ahead of you) in order to have a case for the EEA permit, or so I suspect.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev

Actually her parents want that she get USA nationality. on that case I already told her that she can go after marriage to get her nationality. as I want her and she want me. 

As for EEA-FP I have all the information, the permit was rejected just because I didn't submit my pictures with the application and my 1 visa was rejected at that time when I was in UK. I will apply again when she came in Pakistan. I spend my 5 years over there in UK and did my masters from UK so I have UK driving license and have work experience with the world class Telecom and Networking Companies so this is not a issue actually.

and one more thing may be some people thinking here that I marriage with my wife just for get nationality or something which is not like that as we are in relation since 9 years now. 

fasi


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fasi25 said:


> and one more thing may be some people thinking here that I marriage with my wife just for get nationality or something which is not like that as we are in relation since 9 years now.
> 
> fasi


But she's only 24 now!!??? I know little of visas etc, but I'm fairly sure that she has to be settled in the UK for you to both be there and she's in the USA with her parents. 

As for the topic title "USA Human rights" - I dont see any breached??
Jo xxx


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Actually her parents want that she get USA nationality. on that case I already told her that she can go after marriage to get her nationality. as I want her and she want me.
> 
> ...



Sorry but your application was not rejected because of a lack of photos. Your application was rejected because they believe it to be fake. Mainly because despite being married you have never lived as man & wife and she still lives with her parents.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> Sorry but your application was not rejected because of a lack of photos. Your application was rejected because they believe it to be fake. Mainly because despite being married you have never lived as man & wife and she still lives with her parents.


Yes you are right shel. we didn't live together because of we only did court marriage and she get contact with her family and her family was in shocked so I send her back to her relatives in Pakistan after that her sister came in Pakistan and her parents agree that they will marriage her with me so that's why I told her to go back home as your parents are agree for the marriage. 

As we both belongs to Muslim family and we have different culture and relations in our society. like we did court marriage which is not seems good in our society thats why her parents first don't agree on my marriage with her but after we get married our self then they have to secure there respect in the society so they told me that they gonna do marriage with me with proper arrangement like in our society marriage happen. but when she go back to USA then they suddenly change and keep changing statements which make both of us tensed. then I decide to raise this issue here and ask you guys what is the solution I can get from you guys as you guys doing good job and have experience to solve the issues.

and yes I know the reason why they refused my application thats why I planning to apply again when she came back in Pakistan. as this visa only takes 15 days to arrive. till now i am preparing my relation proves and documents.


regards

fasi


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This is my personal opinion based on the posts here.

OP dated (for lack of better knowledge) a 15 year old Muslim girl of traditional family. On her last day of school she flew to Pakistan and told her parents on the way to the airport. Both knew her family was opposed to the marriage. Then she returned to her family in the US. OP insinuates violation of her human rights by her family. His spousal visa to the UK based on his long distance wife's Italian citizenship was rejected. She is three months away from being eligible for US citizenship . OP is agreeable of her being in the US with her family to go through US naturalization. 

She is confined without human rights by her family but can fly around the world freely. He knew what he was doing when he married her. Did she? 

Crazy scenario? She files form his Green Card immediately after the U.S. naturalization ceremony, if she does not have the required income he will have a friend to sign AoS, marriage was entered in Good Faith, he can file ROC without her pesky family.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

twostep said:


> This is my personal opinion based on the posts here.
> 
> OP dated (for lack of better knowledge) a 15 year old Muslim girl of traditional family. On her last day of school she flew to Pakistan and told her parents on the way to the airport. Both knew her family was opposed to the marriage. Then she returned to her family in the US. OP insinuates violation of her human rights by her family. His spousal visa to the UK based on his long distance wife's Italian citizenship was rejected. She is three months away from being eligible for US citizenship . OP is agreeable of her being in the US with her family to go through US naturalization.
> 
> ...


And to be honest what ever you write in your message is nothing related to my situation. I mention every thing many times but I guess many people might take every thing in wrong way. As I can understand many people now a days doing marriages just to get USA or UK passport and nothing else I know every thing. 

As I said before what ever you guys think I can't change your thinking !!!!

any way thanks for messages

fasi


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

fasi,
I think we're all getting a little confused here. But without attributing any nasty motivations or intents to anyone in the story, I think we've come down to a couple of facts that you may not be able to get around:

1. As an adult, your wife is staying voluntarily with her parents - perhaps because she is financially dependent on them (which may be a major consideration for her). Unless they are confining her by force to the house or something similar, she is free to do what she wants, with or without her parents' permission. If she is unwilling to defy her parents, that's her choice. But at this point it is up to her to decide what to do next.

2. As far as the EEA FP for the UK goes, it seems "odd" that you can file for that before your wife has established residence in the UK (or at least before she has indicated her intent to establish residence by, say, accepting a job offer or taking a lease on a flat for the two of you). But no matter what the requirements are in the UK for that, the UK Immigration office has every right to deny an application for a FP or a visa if they have any reason to suspect anything about the situation. While they may have to give you a reason for having rejected the application, they don't necessarily have to give you the precise reason if they suspect "something wrong" with the application. And unfortunately, the tide seems to be turning in the UK against immigration in general, even when it involves the spouse of an EU national. It's not fair, but that's how it is in many countries these days. 

3. While I understand that a court (or civil) marriage may not be recognized by some people (like your in-laws), it is usually sufficient for obtaining a visa. The issue appears to be the fact that the two of you have been living separately now for most of your married life. It's up to her at this point. If she wants to get her US citizenship, then she can't go back to you now and "come back later to the US" to get her citizenship. If she wants to wait until May, get her citizenship and then join you, that's up to her. You need to work that out with her. 

I think we've really tried to help you here. But legally speaking, it's really up to her now to decide what her next move will be.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> fasi,
> I think we're all getting a little confused here. But without attributing any nasty motivations or intents to anyone in the story, I think we've come down to a couple of facts that you may not be able to get around:
> 
> 1. As an adult, your wife is staying voluntarily with her parents - perhaps because she is financially dependent on them (which may be a major consideration for her). Unless they are confining her by force to the house or something similar, she is free to do what she wants, with or without her parents' permission. If she is unwilling to defy her parents, that's her choice. But at this point it is up to her to decide what to do next.
> ...


Hello Bev,

Thanks very much for the nice and positive reply, I really appreciate the ground you talk about. let me clear the point you raise. I completely agree with you that some people might get things wrong as may be my lack of communication skills.

1- Yes she lives with her parents as in our Muslim culture we live with our family till we don't get marriage, My relation with my wife is now up to 9 years. there is a family differences that's why we can't make our marriage like family marriages do. and we did in court marriage which is very bad in our Islamic culture if parents and relatives are not involved in marriage. we did this because her parents was not agree for this, and after the marriage they have no chance to obey our decision as if they don't they will loose there respect in family. that's why she went back to USA and live with family. and emotionally connected with parents is a natural thing but as she is my wife she is also want to join me now.

2- As for the UK EEA-FP I applied with both of our wish and my wife write a letter which is required by home office and every thing done as UK embassy required. some things goes wrong as my previous visa was refused in 2013 when I was in UK. but lemme tell you truly if I have intention to only get passport and nationality for UK or USA I can do this marriage when I was in UK and she was ready to join me at that time as well. but i wanted to do my self some thing. if I have wrong intention I must tell to my wife that stay in USA and get nationality then we will live together so I can get chance for USA nationality which is don't have this type of intentions. yes may be some documents not completed as home office required that's why they refused it and they feel this marriage as the marriage of convenience. well I got the prove so I will apply again when my wife came back to Pakistan. 

3- Yes you are right that court marriage is sufficient to obtaining visa but In my application I didn't mention that my marriage was a court marriage. 


And Bev yes i got the many points clear here that what I have to do next as in all the messages the main thing came out is that the final decision is still by my wife and she already give her parents 2 weeks time if her parents didn't decide then she will take further decision by on her own. As last night she told me that she wanted to live with me now.


fasi


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, fasi, I think you're at least on the right track for now. And much of the confusion probably has been due to the language problems. (Believe me, I know about those from my time here in Europe!) 

Keep us posted how things progress and good luck to you both.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, fasi, I think you're at least on the right track for now. And much of the confusion probably has been due to the language problems. (Believe me, I know about those from my time here in Europe!)
> 
> Keep us posted how things progress and good luck to you both.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev,

Yes I got the information from all you guys who supported and replied here in this thread. and yes your are right there is some lack of communication by me which makes some difficulties to understand for others. but thanks god at least you got to know the points which I raised it. 

Many thanks all of you guys who give me very good information related to my issue.

I will update you when I get any progress.

regards

fasi


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> OK, fasi, I think you're at least on the right track for now. And much of the confusion probably has been due to the language problems. (Believe me, I know about those from my time here in Europe!)
> 
> Keep us posted how things progress and good luck to you both.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev

how are you ? I hope your are fine.

I want to know one thing my wife is with me right now and I am updating her marital status on her ID and passport. I was just curious if its gonna effect her USA nationality/naturalization process. because her nationality due in few months.

regards

fasi


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

fasi25 said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> how are you ? I hope your are fine.
> 
> ...


Is your wife with you now in Pakistan?
Did she not obtain U.S. citizenship in May 2015?


----------

